# beat the heat ...... shade / cover / bimini / t-top



## back4more (Mar 11, 2014)

I've searched tinboats and found various ideas for shading, but I didnt find anything where someone has created a T-top like cover. mostly found umbrellas (which I may end up going with). 

so has anyone tried anything with pvc? seems like it would be cheap and easy.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 11, 2014)

My guess would be that when you hit the waves over and over with that much overhead, it may snap. Maybe if the uprights were larger, I just don't know.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344631#p344631 said:


> huntinfool » 11 Mar 2014, 19:44[/url]"]My guess would be that when you hit the waves over and over with that much overhead, it may snap. Maybe if the uprights were larger, I just don't know.




That was what I was thinking too, plus a big gust of wind might snap the top loose.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2014)

i'm in the middle of building a t top like you've posted for my 14 ft. g3 v hull. picked up all the fittings from mcmaster carr and the wife is sourcing inch and a quarter od aluminum tubing thru work that hopefully she'll slip into a large order and save me ca$h.i found a source for odd pieces of sunbrella fabric as well.everything will will bolt together with set screws and be removeable for long road trips.now i just need time to assemble.i don't mind fishing in raingear but it gets freaking hot in august so i have a couple months yet.


----------



## crazyd (Mar 12, 2014)

Every time I have seen someone do this they end up with damage or not using it. I have ridden in a Jon boat with a t - top and it was like having a giant sail at first and after putting a pitch adjustment it was a little more useful but still ended up being thrown in the shed


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure about the home brew t-top, but I love the bimini I put on my jon. Great for summers in the south.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Mar 12, 2014)

I love my Bimini top, could not survive south Louisiana heat without it. It will cost me a couple of MPH in top end, but has not torn off or had any issues. I know everyone here loves the do it yourself theme as do I, but for a top a Bimini may be the best choice over something home made.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 12, 2014)

You folks run with the top up, or put it up when stationary?

I was puzzling on shade last year and could only think of an umbrella to put in a holder when fishing. Obviously, I was too pessimistic.

pictures please?


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 12, 2014)

Kismet

I run w/ the bimini up, no worries. 

Only pic I can find right now is one from inside the garage. I'll try to find some action shots. I debating going with a bimini, but once I had it, I wouldn't go without. This is the second jon I put one on.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2014)

the bimini top is nice but too many braces and staps in the way to troll properly.especially with a 10 ft. flyrod.i like the t top for the room it leaves


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344748#p344748 said:


> bcbouy » Yesterday, 18:55[/url]"]the bimini top is nice but too many braces and staps in the way to troll properly.especially with a 10 ft. flyrod.i like the t top for the room it leaves




You troll w/ a ten foot flyrod? :shock: 

I hear you though, I got the slider track which allows me to move it forward a good bit so there's plenty of room to troll off the back.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2014)

no,i nymph with it :LOL2: ,but when its pointed out the side and i'm drift or indicator fishing there's no room to move the rod unless I jump up to the bow.


----------



## krawler (Mar 14, 2014)

Check this place out, they have some cool ideas.

https://www.biminitops.com.au/


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's mine, if this link works. If not I will post a pic later.https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=25230&mode=view/top%20up.jpg


----------



## Scott1298 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think this would give a person shade, and room to play the fish. I've seen this on tv, but haven't tried building one yet.


----------



## back4more (Mar 21, 2014)

I tested my sun umbrella today, and it shaded the motor really well #-o 

guess I'll have to position the boat as needed when I want the shade. my head was shaded though, just not my arms and legs. I know in the summer the cool head is whats needed most.


----------



## Scott1298 (Mar 22, 2014)

Modify this and post it so I can figure how to do it! https://www.sunsailcabana.com/


----------



## jtrip (Mar 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345812#p345812 said:


> Scott1298 » Today, 01:18[/url]"]Modify this and post it so I can figure how to do it! https://www.sunsailcabana.com/


That looks simple enough to make to fit any size boat. All you need is a little breeze to keep it up as long as the breeze is from the right direction. Cool project.


----------



## Siguz (Mar 23, 2014)

I've tried the umbrella thing in my 14ft v-hull.
It worked well enough but did not shade a large enough area for my wife and dog.

I've been thinking about the targa top but I'm afraid of the 'sail' possibility.

Has anyone ever mounted a bimini to the front of the boat? Essentially backwards.....
I don't need an shade at the rear; its all for the passengers. I realize that mounting it backwards means it fill fold down in an awkward direction but will it compromise its strength while underway?

Any input would be helpfull


----------



## krawler (Mar 24, 2014)

My custom bimini top. No straps but does have two aluminum poles, one in the front (starboard side) and one in the rear (port side) and two cross supports that hold it open. It provides good shade in the heat of the day and you can stand up underneath it. The pole on the port side can easily be moved to the front if needed. Oh, did I mention the rocket launcher.

One bad thing about a bimini top is they seem to always be in the way when you catch a fish. As you can see, on my boat the bimini top doesn't cover the front and rear seats. This gives a person room to fish without your rod hitting the top and room to move around without hitting your head. Most of the time we're trolling so sometimes your in the sun and sometimes your in the shade. If it gets to hot, simply stand up or sit on the middle bench.

If someone really wanted a lot of shade. Let say you live in a really hot area and like to take your family out with you and don't want to hear them complain about sitting in the sun all day. You could easily put two bimini tops on your boat. One up front and one in the rear and you could easily remove one when not needed. And if you want to be really trick, you could use tracks to slide your top forward and aft when needed.

To answer Siguz question, yes you could put a bimini top on backwards. You would just fold it forward to stow it.











Kicking it in the shade, trolling on a cool windy day. If you look closely you can see the ipilot remote in my right hand.


----------



## juggernot (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been thinking about building a cheap PVC framed shelter that I would lay down to cruise and pop up to fish, hide from the sun. I've also been researching adding a misting system to cool the boat. I've seen a few and the good ones work well to cool the area when it's really hot.


----------



## thill (Mar 25, 2014)

The one picture posted above from "TV" is a simple shade system used on one of the boats in the show "Swamp People." Four pipes as uprights with a tarp stretched between. Simple, inexpensive and effective.

This may sound overly simplistic, but it works. When I was younger and poorer, I made a home-made bimini top from some conduit, 1/4" bolts and a silver tarp... Total cost was about $20.

Go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a few pieces of 1/2" galvanized conduit and one piece of the next size up, which I think may be 5/8", to use for sleeves. It's really cheap, like $2.50 each. Bend two pieces to form the main arch, and then a secondary, smaller arch to fit just inside or outside the main arch, and even a third arch, if desired. Use tap-screws and maybe 6" of sleeve to connect them together.

The reason you make it so the arches "nest" inside each other, is that, instead of buying hardware, you now drill through both frames, and put 1/4" bolts through them, forming the hinges. Now your "bimini" frame is built. Get the smallest sized arch you can find, and figure out how big it must be. Then, if you have a sewing machine, fold the front and back over to make the tunnels that the tubing goes through.

OR if you are poor, like I was, use an office stapler and just staple it many times. It works.

I mounted two blocks of wood and used a single screw through the base of the main arches to secure to the side of the boat. Then I used some nylon strap to make it tight, and away I went!

Believe it or not, this only took me about an hour, and it worked great for a couple of years, until the staples started rusting out. You had to pull it tight, or it crackled when you were running.

Several of my neighbors saw mine, and asked me if I could make them one, and I sold a number of them for the AMAZING price of $60! WO-HOO!!! I was rich!

That being said, nowadays, I would just buy a jon boat bimini. Still, making your own has a certain level of satisfaction. I wish I had some pictures from back then, but I don't. Sorry!

-TH


----------



## BoatCoversandBiminis (Mar 26, 2014)

A Bimini top can be a useful resource while not creating a headache as well. 

Check out some of these photos from our customers:















We offer many sizes to choose from by Carver Industries:

https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/products/bimini_tops/by_dimensions/

Let me know if you see a size that interests you and I will be happy to provide you with your TinBoats Forum member discounted price.

Sincerely
Shannon with Boat Covers Direct
1-866-626-8377
[email protected]


----------



## Siguz (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are some great ideas. Thanks for posting.
I think I'm going to try the conduit custom build.
I'll post the process with pictures if it all goes well


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Apr 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344818#p344818 said:


> Ictalurus » 13 Mar 2014, 09:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344748#p344748 said:
> ...



With the sliding track are you still using the same anchor point for the straps? I guess you just re-adjust the straps whenever you slide the top one direction or the other?


----------



## BoatCoversandBiminis (Apr 2, 2014)

With the sliding track are you still using the same anchor point for the straps? I guess you just re-adjust the straps whenever you slide the top one direction or the other?[/quote]

Great Question!

The slide track kit is usually something which is utilized when the top is laying down, to move it out of the way. However, you can in fact use the slide track kit to create multiple mounting locations for your bimini top. You would just need additional eye straps to secure the hold down straps. 

We have those items available, and they are located in our accessories section at this link:

https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/products/accessories/bimini-hardware/

Happy to help!

Sincerely
Shannon with Boat Covers Direct
[email protected]


----------



## DMGO (Apr 5, 2014)

Thinking about mounting a rod holder to the back of my swivel seats, and just putting a small rain umbrella in it. I would think it would be out of the way enough...


----------



## Siguz (Apr 14, 2014)

We scored a broken temporary garage.
There are plenty of steel tubes to build whatever I can dream up


----------



## Siguz (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll be posting my project in the next few weeks [FACE WITH LOOK OF TRIUMPH]


----------



## kfa4303 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's my little umbrella + grab bar combo. It works pretty well and was very cheap/easy to make.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is what I came up with for my boat. 6' 3" headroom.....Jerry
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20643&p=266421&hilit=alumazilla#p266421


----------

